# Any good techno or trance music?



## Lukar (Jun 19, 2009)

Lay it on me.


----------



## pheonix (Jun 19, 2009)

Castles in the sky- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjTV8i_KjXM

nico nico douga unedited- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrWgcSi5ACo
edited- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OM0ib4GxLPw

Eiffel 65 blue- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H25lz7gchaw
move your body- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHv4rpBo7ss

daft punk one more time- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBpPda8wsjE

KH simple and clean (techno remix)- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77ceZsQovjM

basshunter boten anna- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYQUsp-jxDQ
dota- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OzWIFX8M-Y

derb by derb- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VesuW9As98U

Techno chicken for entertainment- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvZrhdy2UdY

I can't think of any more atm so that's it from me for now, enjoy. :3


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Jun 19, 2009)

ATB - 9am till i come
Roger Sanchez - Another Chance
Urban Cookie Collective - Key to the secret
Tiesto - Love comes again
Robert Miles - Children
Ultrabeat - Pretty Green Eyes
Faithless - Insomnia
Style and Breeze - Your my angel
Daft Punk - robot rock
Daft Punk - human after all
Daft Punk - One more time 
hybrid - finished symphony
gouryella - gouryella
William Orbit - Barber's Adagio For Strings
veracocha - Carte Blanche
Paul Van Dyk - for an angel
delerium - silence
lost tribe - gamemaster
grace - not over yet
chicane - salt water
iio - rapture
darude - sandstorm
public domain - operation blade
Zombie nation - kernkraft 400
freefall - skydive
Planet perfecto - bullet in the gun
mauro picotto - lizard
York - the awakening
Binary Finary - 1999
Rank 1 - Airwave
Benny Benassi - Satisfaction

Hope this helps Lukar ^^


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jun 19, 2009)

Err... I don't know. What kind are you looking for? Saying that something is good is rather subjective. But if you wanna start, I guess go with some of the guys I listen to then?

Laser Inc., Tune Up!, and Eiffel 65 are some bands I listen to. Granted they all fall under the specific genre of 'eurodance' but I find it's all good. 

Yet if you wanna really run into some more, just look at those various *Top Whatever* lists that are scattered throughout YouTube.

Try these to start out with:

http://208.117.236.69/watch?v=q4qBLAv-Qtk
http://208.117.236.69/watch?v=fc58oM8PUhw
http://208.117.236.69/watch?v=UNWdLKd4IFI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MddUW9Fo330
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GB0kgaQAwos

There's a lot in the techno world. All a matter of what you like. Just click those above and start exploring. And have fun! :3


----------



## pheonix (Jun 19, 2009)

Real McCoy run away and save your life- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_XDH5pg3kc awesome anime vid is awesome. The original vid's gay in a bad way. lol

And I forgot about Tiesto, thanks Ark. lol


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Jun 19, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Real McCoy run away and save your life- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_XDH5pg3kc awesome anime vid is awesome. The original vid's gay in a bad way. lol
> 
> And I forgot about Tiesto, thanks Ark. lol


np


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 19, 2009)

Are you just looking for techno/trance, or any electronic dance music?


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 20, 2009)

Tiesto - Elements of Life
And obligatory Adagio for Strings

Darude - Sandstorm


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 20, 2009)

Ameno - DJ Quicksilver


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 20, 2009)

Oceanlab- Satellite : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MZmPoPvJYE

Blank and Jones (remix of the Cure)- A forest : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYVYagz3jsU

Psytrance (The only I really listen to):
Oforia- Return of the Machines : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AheTt0iBuRo
Infected Mushroom- Psycho : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLWXSsYJoWY
Mix Vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-q83v-i1YiE

FOR TECHNO:
I listen to:
Dopplereffekt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ls4msT-b5Bc
Drexciya: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMPgAZS2oG4
Arpanet: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cB0_ZxbK0WQ (A Remix by Richard D. James)

Aphex Twin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xH5MpGDKsGg (Even though its AFX, not Aphex Twin)

The Hacker: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTmbb0mcScQ

Then, there is House/Electro music:
Amo & Navas- Beat Generation: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrJ1RGXbziQ

Kurd Maverick- Blue Monday : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=at53IWePT-A

Those are just some basics.
I mostly listen to DnB, Underground techno, psytrance, chillout, ambient, and EBM/Industrial.


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 20, 2009)

"Show Me Yours" - Breathe Carolina (my fav electronic song ever.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDMKuNCqGss

"Fast and Beautiful" - Dope Stars Inc.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6jNZmuK0YQ

"The Arcade" - Hyper Crush
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dpC7FTl00Q

"The Beat" - Ima Robot
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQGaLG1FcYM

"Dreadnaught" - Jaql (a furry)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qxh0QdU5m4

"Avast Your Ass" - Kitsune^2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SsGJoguRFI

"Running in the 90's" - Max Coveri (not the full version, sadly...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rq2whXpCaqE

"FSCENE8" - The Medic Droid (another favorite)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnLVB2GkXM4

"They're Coming to Take Me Away" - Neuroticfish (a cover, but amazing.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiaP3Nsu_q8

"Such Great Heights" - The Postal Service (i mean, _i_ consider it electronic...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMOkfI7wCrI

"The Club" - Renard & V.A. (another furry artist (not quite the full song))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c60zfQtLHO4

"I Like Your Hair" - Scotty Vanity (really stupid song, but it's fun and kinda catchy.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBDnHZNbjCg

"Mora" - Sonny (Moore (AKA DJ Skrillex))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t130SNSo7Z8

"Skrillex" - Sonny (again)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bDIQE6ce3Q

"Starstrukk" - 3oh!3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYcw0B-lBTU


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Jun 22, 2009)

Ark said:


> ATB - 9am till i come
> Roger Sanchez - Another Chance
> Urban Cookie Collective - Key to the secret
> Tiesto - Love comes again
> ...




Now that is some good taste in music! :> Some good oldies in there.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 22, 2009)

Good thing I showed up in this thread :B Lol I have loads
Above & Beyond - Alone Tonight Check out the entire album, Tri State, trust me it's gold.
Oceanlab - On A Good Day. Oceanlab is Above & Beyond's side project with vocalist Justine Suissa. Every single track they've made is amazing. That's not an exaggeration. Same goes for Above & Beyond.

Above & Beyond runs a label called Anjunabeats. All amazing artists. They also run a side label called Anjunadeep which is progressive house. You didn't ask for progressive house though but I strongly encourage you to check it out, I'm addicted to the genre now. Let me know if you want me to list my favorite prog house tracks. At least do a search for Anjunadeep 01, their debut compilation. Anything with Anjuna in the name is worth looking into. There's just too much to name here.

Anyway some more of my all time favorite trance tracks are:

Mat Zo - Lucky Strike
Mat Zo - The Fractal Universe This one is out on A State Of Trance 2009 but has not been released as a single yet.
Jon O'bir - Ways And Means (Paul Van Dyk Remix)
Oliver Smith - Restless (Signalrunners Remix)
Oliver Smith - Nimbus
Signalrunners - Meet Me In Montauk (Oliver Smith Remix)
Nitrous Oxide - Magenta
Andy Moor - Fake Awake (The Blizzard Remix)
Stoneface and Terminal - Blueprint (Club Mix) Check out their album Wide Range!
Stoneface and Terminal - Endorphine
Stoneface and Terminal - Super Nature
7 Skies & Static Blue - Central Park
Andy Blueman - Time To Rest
Natlife - Space Colonization (Dima Krasnik Remix)
Talla 2XLC - No Inbetween (Duderstadt Progressive Dub)
Above & Beyond with Andy Moor - Air For Life

Also, check out eaglepux on youtube. He uploads a ton of really good trance tracks, in HD. And if you have iTunes, go to Radio>Electronic> and then Danceradio.gr Progressive or Danceradio.gr Trance. Or if you don't have iTunes, go to http://www.danceradioglobal.com/


----------



## Xojera (Jun 30, 2009)

Well, I've been listening to trance for probably way to long now, but I just never get tired of it! Here are some of my favorite classic and older tunes that havn't been mentioned so far:

Orbital - Halcyon + On + On
Sasha - Belfunk
Space Manoeures - Stage One (Seperation Mix)
Tonca Boys - Meet Us At Tonca (Choir Boys Remix)
Fire & Ice - Souvenir De Chine

And here are some newer ones which I'm currently liking:

Robert Nickson - Circles (Andy Blueman Remix)
Carl B - Auxiliary (Part 2)
Airbase - Back
Union Jack - Papillion
Cold Blue - Mount Everest This one's not released yet, but it's absolutely spectacular...


----------



## Takun (Jun 30, 2009)

MOTHER FUCKING THE FLASHBULB AND SQUAREPUSHER.


----------



## Wolfsmate (Jul 1, 2009)

LOL only one other has Orbital !! WOW ??  OK well most of those listed here to be sure, DJ Irene for some hard house, D&B courtsey of POTD tour the deeper the bass the better MMMMMMMmmmmmm, I am a huge fan of Tiesto as well, I listen to it all the time and also never get tired of it !   Keeps me going while at work !


----------



## Utsukushii (Jul 1, 2009)

TEARS - BeForU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFf-yoIMDhU

It's a Japanese "Pop" song. Sounds incredibly trance-y. As do basically all of the BeForU songs. But this is Trance-y-est. Lol The lyrics are at http://lyrics.under-the-sky.net/tears.html but the lyrics pages seem to be... Not working...


----------

